
Show HN: IMAP, POP, SMTP Email Settings Lookup and JSON API - mingabunga
http://emailsettings.email
======
mingabunga
We've added about 20,000 verified email settings for many domains worldwide,
so users can instantly get their email settings for IMAP, POP and SMTP by
inputing their email address or domain. There's also a JSON API that works
like this
[https://emailsettings.firetrust.com/settings?q=test.user@gma...](https://emailsettings.firetrust.com/settings?q=test.user@gmail.com)

------
stephenr
So this is basically just reading rfc6186 dns
entries/autoconfog.xml/autodiscover.xml and picking the first result right?

~~~
mingabunga
No, a bit more reliable - they're actual settings stored from users of one of
our products. The next step is to build a system to query newly entered
unknown domains.

